# I'm like an amplifier archaeologist.



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

On my day off I like to visit the scrap yard and look around the joint, I got a few buddies in there that keep an eye out for things relevant to my interest, mainly amplifiers. You wouldn't believe the stuff some people get rid of. I saw an almost rust free Karmann Ghia chopped into four pieces once! Anyway, I was yapping about it in the other thread so here it is.

Give me a few to get some detailed pics, theres a bunch of them.


----------



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

A lot of the uploads failed but I've got a good amount of them up. These are only a few of the amps that I've got, I'll show more later.

Sorry for the ****ty pic quality.

Kenwood KAC-820 I have the original plug.


----------



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Autotek 300X Street Machine


----------



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

LA Sound Malibu 100


----------



## OldSchoolAddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Got these recently, a Punch 200a4 and a Punch 800a2 Most of the pics failed to upload. These are both blown but are in very nice condition. No end caps sadly.


----------

